# Samsung SIR-S4040R



## MartyList (Jan 17, 2003)

My daughter's Samsung SIR-S4040R has started misbehaving. It's old, but up until recently it just needed a reboot every few months because the guide data would stop updating. Now it said something about the DVR service being inactive, so I called DirecTV and they said my account was fine. I rebooted it, now it's having problems finding the satellites. I did the "Repeat Guided Setup" and the satellite test works fine, I get a strong signal on all transponders/all 3 satellites, but after that it fails to complete the setup, can't find the satellite.

I can watch recorded shows, and the guide data and the Info screen is current, but the only channel I can see a picture on is 247 TBS. All the other channels I try just have a black screen, no message about satellite signal or calling customer service.

I moved it to another room fed by a different cable, same thing.

Any ideas before I pay for a repair/replacement?


----------



## scottt (Sep 6, 2002)

MartyList said:


> My daughter's Samsung SIR-S4040R has started misbehaving. It's old, but up until recently it just needed a reboot every few months because the guide data would stop updating. Now it said something about the DVR service being inactive, so I called DirecTV and they said my account was fine. I rebooted it, now it's having problems finding the satellites. I did the "Repeat Guided Setup" and the satellite test works fine, I get a strong signal on all transponders/all 3 satellites, but after that it fails to complete the setup, can't find the satellite.
> 
> I can watch recorded shows, and the guide data and the Info screen is current, but the only channel I can see a picture on is 247 TBS. All the other channels I try just have a black screen, no message about satellite signal or calling customer service.
> 
> ...


Didn't see the option to PM you.

I have a new in the box one if you end up needing to junk yours.


----------



## MartyList (Jan 17, 2003)

So this thing started working again, I didn't know why but I think I just figured it out. Somehow it's getting switched to tuner 2, but it only has 1 cable connected. The Guided Setup and System Information screens both show the 2nd tuner is disabled, but if I press the Live TV button is still seems to switch to the 2nd tuner and everything is just a black screen. Press the Live TV or down arrow again and it works normal.

I think the reason channel 247 was working before is because that just happened to be the channel that tuner 1 was on.

My Philips box just beeps at me when I try to switch tuners with only 1 active. Glad I didn't send it off for repairs.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

scottt said:


> Didn't see the option to PM you.
> 
> I have a new in the box one if you end up needing to junk yours.


Do you still have this new unit? I didn't see a PM option either to PM you.

My SIR 4120 reboots daily and I've replaced the the hard drive and power supply with no luck.

Is there any problem activating these if you don't buy them directly from Directv?


----------



## MartyList (Jan 17, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Is there any problem activating these if you don't buy them directly from Directv?


A year ago I bought a used TiVo unit and when I tried to activate it the first DirecTV rep said they couldn't do it, and I said I know people who have done it, so I suggested they ask their supervisor how to do it. The supervisor came on and said they could do it but I would need to purchase a new access card, she had no explanation why I couldn't use the card from my defective unit. I said I didn't like being lied to, so now I just want to cancel my account. She transferred me to the retention department, when I explained the reason I was canceling she said she could activate it for free, no problem. 5 minutes later it was working. It was a long call, I left out some of the details but essentially that's what happened.

My advice is to explain what you need done (for free), and if the rep doesn't say "sure, no problem" then just say never mind, hang up and call back until you get someone who has worked there for a while. Also, I've heard some stories that people activate a used receiver and then later when they cancel their account find out it was setup as a leased system and DirecTV wants them to return it. So you might to call back the next day and make sure it is not showing as a leased unit.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

If you only buy non-RID series 2 units, you can activate the receiver without ever even having to call DirecTV.


----------

